# 1994 Altima power window failure!



## lechuck (Oct 13, 2007)

I bought my 94 Altima used back in April with a problem that the previuos owner promised he would fix for me. unfortunately after months of him avoiding me it is still not fixed and now I am thinking of fixing it by myself. I have very limited knowledge of cars, but he said it is an easy replacement so I figured I would investigate. I do not know exactly what is wrong with the window, but I will give you all that I know and you might be able to piece together what the probable cause is.
The previous owner said that the problem could be fxed with a $10 item and it should take about 15 minutes to replace.

He said that the problem started when water got into the door mechanism.

When I first got the car, the window would neither go up or down. Since then I have gotten it to work twice, but after each time it would get stuck and would take a very long time, i.e. weeks, before I could get it to go back up. After the last time I did it which was in June, it has stayed down and refused to budge (which is why I need it fixed).

It is only the driver's side window; all other three windows function normally.

I was thinking it might be the motor shorted, but that is just a guess. I was hoping someone more knowledgable that I could figure out the problem from these symptoms and let me know if it is fixable on my own or if I should bring it in. Thanks so much!


----------



## xgrave (Aug 11, 2007)

it could be, so the only resolution i have is replace the whole regulater, if thats it, since it doesnt seem to be an electrical problem, that happened to my girlfriend's camry, went to a junk yard, got it, replaced in about 10 minutes...it costs about 20 bucks i think...and it still there...taking off the door panel is quick on the altima (my 1993) and would think its the same for a 94...but yeah that's all i can think of...good luck!


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

*The problem is the Power Window Amplifier*

Forget about the motor or other mechanism,The problem is the Power Window Amplifier [Black Box only in the 93/94 years] take the door panel out[front & rear] and try the back door Window Amplifier in the front door.


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Charles.you can't fix the amplifier,when you take the door panel out,you can see the box in the middle of the door with two screws,my email is ; [email protected] ;send me yours to send you pics of the amplifier;good luck.


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Charles better yet;check in Ebay for "Power Window Amplifier",there are a few guys offering the "black box" but asking too much $$$$ ;better go to your local yunkyard go with the door panel out and try a few for around $15/each.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

glynka made excellent advice. Follow those leads given.


----------



## chitownguy (Aug 27, 2006)

I had similar symptoms w/ my 94. I like to drive w/ the window down even in light rain. Water would drip into the master switch on the driver’s door. The “auto-down” feature stopped working and then 4 months later the window’s motor began to cut out intermittently. The switch would work again after a few hours. The other windows worked fine just the drivers window had the problem. 
Finally replaced the power window master switch, which fixed the problem.
Ebay has them for about $30.00.


----------

